

Making Atoms instead of polygons in games in "Unlimited Detail"- Euclideon  - Bry789123
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKUuUvDSXk4

======
polyfractal
Wow. I really hope this is viable, real technology and not vaporware. I'm not
even a gamer and this looks awesome.

This would be really excellent for medical and research purposes too.

------
Futur1st
I wonder why the video is in 480p- seems like you would get a much better idea
of the differences bw screenschoots with a higher res. Cool idea though

------
thesorrow
The demo is great but the same question remains : What about animations ?

~~~
jc-denton
Guess we will know more once the sdk is released.

------
jc-denton
Interview with the inventor:
[http://thisismyjoystick.com/interviews/interview-bruce-
rober...](http://thisismyjoystick.com/interviews/interview-bruce-roberts-dell-
unlimited-detail-technology/)

------
jc-denton
This is one of the few ideas which I would actually invest money in it. If I
had money ;)

